#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  Anti-Geluid - Konijnen

## Samantha

Mijn nieuwe buren zijn net konijnen!
Wie heeft er een schema om anti-geluid toe te passen zodat ik rustig kan slapen (niet via koptelefoon)?
Welke componenten zijn er voor nodig?

Zijn er beperkingen van je voorstel?

Groetjes,

Samantha

----------


## bewap

Weet je wat mijn oplossing is voor herriemakers....   oordopjes. Ik slaap nu al bijna drie jaar met oordopjes en kan vanaf dat moment iedere nacht gewoon normaal en goed slapen.

----------


## FiëstaLj

Ik kan je wel helpen met anti geluid maken...

Moet ik nog condooms meenemen ?

----------


## DJP-BIM

hahahaha, gewoon ff aanbellen  :Smile: 
fiesta suc6!!

----------


## sis

Toch even opletten  :Wink: 
In den Belgica betekend konijnen heel iets anders dan in Nederland  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## MatthiasB

is het dezelfde betekenis als "kweken zoals ........" ?

----------


## jurjen_barel

Waarschijnlijk heeft Samantha het over een stuk meubiblair wat men vooral in de slaapkamers tegenkomt dat tijdens de nachtelijke uren met een vaste tussenposen tegen de muur aan bonkt.

Bij het eerstvolgende bezoek aan de buren gewoon vragen om een rondleiding en dan in de slaapkamer zeggen: "Wat is dit voor inrichting? Ik had mijn kamer hiernaast precies zo inricht als deze, maar in de zomer komt de zon heel rottig door de kieren van de gordijnen heen en schijnt in je ogen."
Dat was dus poging 1.

Poging 2 is vragen of ze hun huis al hebben geisoleerd?

Poging 3: Zodra zij klaar zijn gewoon zelf de rest van de nacht tegen de muur bonken. Na een paar nachten worden ze het beu en vragen je om zachter te doen: "Nu jullie er toch over beginnen..."

----------


## MatthiasB

of


men neme 2 dubbele 18" subs liefst hoorn dingen
men neme een qsc pl6.0
en men draaie de vollume knopkes tamelijk open
en dan zet men een test cd'tje op en laat de track's van 20 tot 40 hz op continue staan, en dan ga jij rustig naar je buitenverblijfje of overnacht voor 1 dag in een hotel

met een klein beetje geluk kom je s'morgens of s'middags weer thuis aan en zie je een verhuiswagen staan  :Big Grin:

----------


## djbirdie

Ik zou gewoon ff opbellen en vragen of het wat zachter kan..., of iemand leren kennen waarmee je dergelijk anti-geluiden kunt maken... Ik hou me van harte aanbevolen  :Wink:

----------


## BAJ productions

als dat niet helpt gewoon lekker gaan verhuizen. 
tip kom niet naast mij wonen dan heb je tot laat in de nacht lawaai. alleen dan wel ander soort geluidt.

----------


## Fritz

Leuke kloon dit

----------


## lifesound

> citaat:
> Welke componenten zijn er voor nodig?



Een vleesmes of een hakbijl.





> citaat:
> Zijn er beperkingen van je voorstel?



niet onmiddelijk. Tekortkomingen daarentegen....

----------


## Booster

Terug "konijnen"... 
'k Had het zelfde probleem tot ik een keer terug begon te gillen... nooit meer last van gehad.

En anders idd aanbellen en ze in eerste instantie feliciteren met hun fantastische sex-leven maar toch het vriendelijke verzoek of het wat zachter kan.

----------


## sis

wie maakt er het meeste lawaai:
hij of zij 
hij of hij
zij of zij  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast1401081

watt nou? 18"???

wel eens van de pneumatische boorhamer gehoord???

na 2x is dat naaien wel afgelopen.

----------


## mp3joeri

download test tone generator (http://www.esser.u-net.com/ttg.htm)
sluit een krachtige geluidsset aan op je pc en zet deze zo hard mogelijk.
start nu het programma op en stel eea in en klik vervolgens op ok.
Ben benieuwd hoe lang het duurt voordat ze voor de deur staan  :Wink:

----------


## BAJ productions

om heen erg preccies tezijn 2.56 minuten bij mij wil ik ook wel es weten hoe dat bij andere zit??

dus gewoon effe in stellen van 200 tot 6 HZ en dan alles vol uit zetten.
voor het geval je denk een klein setje twee bose 1801 daar aan ben bass

----------


## cobi

Kan je de geluiden niet opnemen en als MP3 ergens op een site zetten. Ben benieuwd of de konijnen die naast jou wonen hetzelfde geluid maken als mijn 'boven' konijnen.

Wat je eens moet proberen is met een lange bezemsteel bij de knallen konijnen op het raam tikken. Volgens mij schrik het mannetjes konijn zo hard dat hij gelijk een slappe krijgt

----------


## MC Party

Het is de kunst om van geluidsoverlast een buurtfeest te kunnen maken  :Big Grin: [ :Stick Out Tongue: ] :Big Grin: 

MC Hoooladieee.

----------


## DJ.T

Jammer alleen dat samantha hier niet meer reageerd...

----------


## driesmees

hoe zou dat toch komen, miss iets te grof uit de hoek gekomen allemaal?

shame on you!

----------


## rinus bakker

1. De oplossing van Booster is natuurlijk wel het best, maar:
2. Als ze nou een beetje leuk zijn, kun je je afvragen of je niet mee zou kunnen doen (en daarna aan hen dezelfde vraag stellen). 
3. Anti-geluid?
Dat is dus gewoon het geluid van een huilende vos, wolf of coyote keihard afspelen.
(daarvan zijn konijnen niet zo gediend!). En je hebt vast wel een pittig geluidssetje bij de hand.

----------


## DjFlo

Beste mensen waarom huur, koop of download je niet een filmpje van "2 konijnen" die sluit je aan op een behoorlijke stereo instalatie en eens ff kijke hoe ze daar op reageren :Wink:  :Big Grin: 

groeten

floris

----------


## MatthiasB

http://www.victorysiren.com/x/main.htm


eindelijk hebben we iets gevonde waar dit wel kan dienen  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## BENjpt

> citaat:_Geplaatst door BAJ productions_
> 
> om erg preccies tezijn 2.56 minuten bij mij



Last van vroegtijdige ejaculatie?? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  
(of je hebt natuurlijk een pracht vrouw[^])

----------


## DJ_Snaky

antigeluid maken zou een optie zijn.
moet je alleen wel weten wie er bij je buren bovenop licht zodat je het zelf precies anderzom kunt doen :Big Grin: 

soort van synchroon zwemmen (maar dan met konijnen)[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## - -Niels- -

Ja, en dan op een toon van zo'n 8000 hz (=luid hoog!)!!!
Of een toon van 25hz (=krachtig laag!)!!!

[xx(][xx(]

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DjFlo_
> Beste mensen waarom huur, koop of download je niet een filmpje van "2 konijnen" die sluit je aan op een behoorlijke stereo instalatie en eens ff kijke hoe ze daar op reageren



Niet! Konijnen maken over het algemeen weinig geluid. Alleen als je ze pijn doet, maar anders niet.

----------


## MatthiasB

wel konijnen maken wel geluid wat trouwens blaffen noemt.

maar ik denk dat je het serieus zal moeten versterken LOL

----------


## cru

Gewoon aanbellen en een triootje voorstellen.
Hou het wel safe en zet em op. En overigens, konijnen werpen massa's jongen per jaar! Kan me al voorstellen wat een gehuil en geroep dat binnen enkele maanden/jaren zal worden bij je buren.
Daarmee vergeleken zijn de huidige nachtelijke oefeningen niets.

Groeties,

Jan

----------


## Stefke

Geluid en lichtforum???

Nog nooit van tegenfase gehoord?

tok tegen een kant van de muur = tok tegen andere kant van de muur[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

Alleen zorgen dat je beat mix synchroon blijft, anders krijg je een kakafonie van getok en dat kunnen we niet hebben.

----------

